# Coming VERY soon - ehPhone.ca: Canada's iPhone Home!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

We'll have the large announcement tomorrow, and the actual domain is not quite up, but we've teamed up with iPhoneuser.ca to launch *ehPhone.ca: Canada's iPhone Home!*

ehPhone.ca will aim to be thee source for Canadian iPhone news by offering a clean, crisp, brightly lit home on the net with daily news stories and other iPhone items relevant to Canadian iPhone users. The iPhone section on ehMac.ca has become extremely popular with over 40,000 posts with many Google iPhone searches bringing up ehMac.ca as a top result. We thought it was time to give the iPhone its own spotlight. 

Stay tuned for more information....


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Trying to get rid of us are we?!?!

Hahah just kidding, sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks ehmMax!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank god. Maybe we can get some iPhone-free discussion going.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm with John, glad to be rid of the fanatics who tie up the board with hundreds of posts over and over in different threads that are all the same.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

John Clay said:


> Thank god. Maybe we can get some iPhone-free discussion going.


Agreed, x2.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

For the first while, ehMac.ca will still host the actual forums for discussion where ehPhone.ca will mostly be a news source. 

Eventually, ehPhone.ca will probably get its own discussion board.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Lars said:


> Agreed, x2.


Ditto! Although the discussion has convinced me I don't want one of the things.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

haha, i called the domain name! :lmao:


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

This one's for SINC:

iPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhone
iPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhone
iPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhone
iPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhone
iPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhone
iPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhone


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Could everyone click this link ---> ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!

And let me know:

A) If you get the iPhone news site
B) If it can't find server
C) What province / area you are from
D) What ISP you are on.

Just trying to see if the domain is resolved. Also curious which ISP's resolve domain quicker. 

Thanks!


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Works for Bell SimpleSimon, in Ontario.  

A good idea, although I agree with the other John, time to split iPhone off, and kick it out of the house. :clap: 

Additionally, one site avoids distillation of problems, criticism, pressure on Rogers, etc. beejacon


----------



## Duramax (Jul 21, 2007)

Linky no worky for me.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Works here.
London (the Canada one)
on Rogers.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Rogers - Toronto - link works.
Thanks for the separation - I had pretty much stopped coming here.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Rogers, Toronto, link works.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

Just fine here in Edmonton on Shaw.
ciao...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Shaw, Lethbridge, AB area works.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Works on Telus DSL in St. Albert, AB.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Link works fine with KOS (Kingston-on-Line) in Ontario - Kingston area.
Load time is quick - not sloooow like ehMac.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

works toronto sympatico


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Works Bobcaygeon CableCable


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

works Sympatico DSL, Merrickville


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Works fine from Zacatecas, México on the TelMex DSL connection.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Cogeco Oakville and Sympatico Oakville


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Videotron, Montreal area, link works.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks everyone....

I thing Ruffdeezy is coming back from Vegas now. 

Official launch in a couple of days.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Works for me in Vegas too now, coming home tomorrow.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SINC said:


> I'm with John, glad to be rid of the fanatics who tie up the board with hundreds of posts over and over in different threads that are all the same.


I'm glad to see the iPhone discussion get its own site, but I propose that we replace this section with one called "The Many, Many, Many Topics That Seem to Annoy SINC" forum.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow. Bought time. I almost stopped coming here because there were no broken macs to talk about. 

Also, the site works just fine from Ottawa on Rogers.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> I'm glad to see the iPhone discussion get its own site, but I propose that we replace this section with one called "The Many, Many, Many Topics That Seem to Annoy SINC" forum.


SINC is correct in this case. The same points, surmises and dis/mis-information made over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again _*ad nauseum*_ in topic after topic with names so similar it was difficult to keep them straight - pooled ignorance at its very finest!!

How about a section called "The Many, Many, Many Topics where chas_m posts a sarcastic, derisive, ill-tempered remark" forum.  ??? Please note that I use the same smilie that chas_m did in his post!


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Call me crazy, but the ehPhone website forums still point back to here. Is that going to change? Or are we destined to talk about iPhones forever?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

zmttoxics said:


> Call me crazy, but the ehPhone website forums still point back to here. Is that going to change? Or are we destined to talk about iPhones forever?


Some times reading will give you answers:


ehMax said:


> For the first while, ehMac.ca will still host the actual forums for discussion where ehPhone.ca will mostly be a news source.
> 
> Eventually, ehPhone.ca will probably get its own discussion board.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

rgray said:


> SINC is correct in this case. The same points, surmises and dis/mis-information made over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over again _*ad nauseum*_ in topic after topic with names so similar it was difficult to keep them straight - pooled ignorance at its very finest!!
> 
> How about a section called "The Many, Many, Many Topics where chas_m posts a sarcastic, derisive, ill-tempered remark" forum.  ??? Please note that I use the same smilie that chas_m did in his post!


Oh you two! Enough already!   Can't you see that you love each other??


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

teeterboy3 said:


> Some times reading will give you answers:


See! I knew I missed something. Thanks.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Now if we could only get rid of the idiotic politic threads and move them to their own site.


----------

